# Trying install steam (steam-linux-utils)



## gotdrip88 (Aug 21, 2022)

Trying to install steam according to: 








						GitHub - shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils: Steam launcher for FreeBSD
					

Steam launcher for FreeBSD. Contribute to shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




And I get the following error:


```
$ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2022-08-21 14:46:23] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019 22:48:20
ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 21, 2022)

Nvidia?


----------



## gotdrip88 (Aug 22, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Nvidia?


yes


----------



## shkhln (Aug 22, 2022)

You seem to be missing x11/linux-nvidia-libs.


----------



## gotdrip88 (Aug 22, 2022)

shkhln said:


> You seem to be missing x11/linux-nvidia-libs.


fixed it but now I get the following error:
`$ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Startup - updater built Aug 20 2022 01:16:55
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Startup - Steam Client launched with: '/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam'
/tmp/dumps is not owned by us - delete and recreate
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Looks like steam didn't shutdown cleanly, scheduling immediate update check
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Failed to load cached hosts file (File 'update_hosts_cached.vdf' not found), using defaults
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Using the following download hosts for Public, Realm steamglobal
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] 1. http://media.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 1, source = 'baked in'
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Checking for update on startup
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Checking for available updates...
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Downloading manifest: http://media.steampowered.com/client/steam_client_ubuntu12
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Manifest download: send request
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Manifest download: waiting for download to finish
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Manifest download: finished
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Download skipped: /client/steam_client_ubuntu12 version 1660960119, installed version 1660960119, existing pending version 0
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Nothing to do
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Verifying installation...
[2022-08-22 17:33:28] Performing checksum verification of executable files
[2022-08-22 17:33:30] Verification complete
Loaded SDL version 2.25.0-7450656
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
sh: lspci: command not found
[[ '/usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/user/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=1913' '-buildid=1660960119' '-steamid=0' '-logdir=/usr/home/user/.steam/steam/logs' '-composer-mode=0' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-realm=Global' '-clientui=/usr/home/user/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --disable-blink-features=Badging --enable-smooth-scrolling --use-angle=gl --use-cmd-decoder=passthrough --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/user/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --disable-quick-menu --no-sandbox --in-process-gpu]]
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal sys_read failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
Bad file descriptor
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
steamwebhelper.sh[1950]: Runtime for steamwebhelper: defaulting to /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steam-runtime-heavy
steamwebhelper.sh[1950]: CEF sandbox already disabled
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 0 milliseconds to initialize
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Fast_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Fast_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Slow_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Slow_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_Cursor_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_Cursor_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Fast_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Fast_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Slow_Master_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Slow_Master_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_Cursor_mem
src/overlay/common/shmemdrop.h (151) : Assertion Failed: Failed creating file mapping SteamController_Master_Cursor_mem
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1660960119)
*** Segmentation fault
Register dump:

 EAX: 00000000   EBX: 26e1ec68   ECX: 00000001   EDX: 00000000
 ESI: 00000000   EDI: 00000000   EBP: 30cffd68   ESP: 30cffc80

 EIP: 2ab19927   EFLAGS: 00210202

 CS: 0033   DS: 003b   ES: 003b   FS: 0013   GS: 001b   SS: 003b

 Trap: 00000006   Error: 00000004   OldMask: 00010000
 ESP/signal: 30cffc80   CR2: 00000000

Backtrace:
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0x319927)[0x2ab19927]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so(+0x647e43)[0x25e47e43]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(_ZN16SteamThreadTools7CThread22ThreadExceptionWrapperEPv+0x10)[0x26e9e840]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(+0x176fb)[0x26e9c6fb]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(CatchAndWriteMiniDumpExForVoidPtrFn+0x4f)[0x26e9c9ff]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(CatchAndWriteMiniDumpForVoidPtrFn+0x31)[0x26e9ca51]
/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(_ZN16SteamThreadTools7CThread10ThreadProcEPv+0xec)[0x26ea144c]
/lib/libpthread.so.0(+0x6bbc)[0x21721bbc]
/lib/libc.so.6(clone+0x5e)[0x219bc1fe]

Memory map:

01001000-015e1000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053283     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam
015e2000-01603000 r--p 00bc0000 00:00 28053283     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam
01603000-0160a000 rw-p 00be1000 00:00 28053283     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam
0160a000-0199b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
0199b000-01a00000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
01a00000-01aef000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
01aef000-01b2c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
01b2c000-01e1f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
215e2000-21604000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609600     /compat/linux/usr/lib/ld-2.17.so
21604000-21605000 r--p 00042000 00:00 5609600     /compat/linux/usr/lib/ld-2.17.so
21605000-21608000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
21608000-2160b000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 18269232     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/steamfix/steamfix.so
2160b000-2160c000 r--p 00004000 00:00 18269232     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/steamfix/steamfix.so
2160c000-2160d000 rw-p 00005000 00:00 18269232     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/steamfix/steamfix.so
2160d000-2160e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
2160e000-21611000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609605     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libSegFault.so
21611000-21612000 ---p 00003000 00:00 5609605     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libSegFault.so
21612000-21613000 r--p 00006000 00:00 5609605     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libSegFault.so
21613000-21614000 rw-p 00007000 00:00 5609605     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libSegFault.so
21614000-21617000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609632     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libdl-2.17.so
21617000-21618000 r--p 00004000 00:00 5609632     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libdl-2.17.so
21618000-21619000 rw-p 00005000 00:00 5609632     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libdl-2.17.so
21619000-21714000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 35578773     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.21
21714000-21718000 r--p 001f4000 00:00 35578773     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.21
21718000-21719000 rw-p 00102000 00:00 35578773     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.21
21719000-2171b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
2171b000-21732000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609744     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpthread-2.17.so
21732000-21733000 r--p 0002c000 00:00 5609744     /comProcess 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
pat/linux/usr/lib/libpthread-2.17.so
21733000-21734000 rw-p 0002e000 00:00 5609744     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpthread-2.17.so
21734000-21737000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
21737000-2173e000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609750     /compat/linux/usr/lib/librt-2.17.so
2173e000-2173f000 r--p 0000c000 00:00 5609750     /compat/linux/usr/lib/librt-2.17.so
2173f000-21740000 rw-p 0000d000 00:00 5609750     /compat/linux/usr/lib/librt-2.17.so
21740000-21878000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5611692     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.3.0
21878000-21879000 r--p 0026e000 00:00 5611692     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.3.0
21879000-2187c000 rw-p 00139000 00:00 5611692     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.3.0
2187c000-218bc000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609694     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libm-2.17.so
218bc000-218bd000 r--p 0007e000 00:00 5609694     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libm-2.17.so
218bd000-218be000 rw-p 0007f000 00:00 5609694     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libm-2.17.so
218be000-21a82000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609616     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libc-2.17.so
21a82000-21a83000 ---p 001c4000 00:00 5609616     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libc-2.17.so
21a83000-21a85000 r--p 00388000 00:00 5609616     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libc-2.17.so
21a85000-21a86000 rw-p 0038c000 00:00 5609616     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libc-2.Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
17.so
21a86000-21a89000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
21a89000-21aa2000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609652     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgcc_s-4.8.5-20150702.so.1
21aa2000-21aa3000 r--p 00030000 00:00 5609652     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgcc_s-4.8.5-20150702.so.1
21aa300Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
0-21aa4000 rw-p 00031000 00:00 5609652     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgcc_s-4.8.5-20150702.so.1
21aa4000-21aa5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
21aa5000-21ace000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5611807     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.1.0
...
21ad3000-21ad4000 rw-p 00003000 00:00 5611696     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0
21ad4000-21ad8000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
21ad8000-21ad9000 r--p 01129000 00:00 5609775     /compat/linux/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive
...

2576d000-2576e000 rw-p 0013f000 00:00 5612107     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libharfbuzz.so.0.10705.0
2576e000-257ac000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5609613     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libblkid.so.1.1.0
...
257dd000-257de000 rw-p 00057000 00:00 5612041     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgraphite2.so.3.0.1
257de000-257e2000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 35578817     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libva-x11.so.2.100.0
257e2000-257e3000 r--p 00006000 00:00 35578817     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libva-x11.so.2.100.0
257e3000-257e4000 rw-p 00007000 00:00 35578817     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libva-x11.so.2.100.0
257e4000-257f5000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 5612006     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libdrm.so.2.4.0
...
257fb000-257fd000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 0 
25800000-26cb8000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053206     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so
26cb8000-26cb9000 ---p 014b8000 00:00 28053206     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so
26cb9000-26e20000 r--p 02970000 00:00 28053206     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so
...
26ec7000-26ec8000 rw-p 00082000 00:00 28053196     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so
26ec8000-26ecc000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
26ecc000-26f29000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053198     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvstdlib_s.so
26f29000-26f2a000 r--p 000b8000 00:00 28053198     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvstdlib_s.so
26f2a000-26f2b000 rw-p 0005e000 00:00 28053198     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvstdlib_s.so
26f2b000-26f3a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
...
26fde000-26fdf000 rw-p 00131000 00:00 35578723     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpipewire-0.3.so.0.327.0
...
27000000-278bd000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053219     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libv8.so
278bd000-278e8000 rw-p 01178000 00:00 28053219     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libv8.so
278e8000-278eb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
278eb000-2790d000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 35578822     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libva.so.2.100.0
...
2790f000-279cc000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053224     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavformat.so.58
...
279f8000-279f9000 rw-p 0000d000 00:00 5611688     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.1
27a00000-27cb5000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053222     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavcodec.so.58
27cb5000-27cb6000 r--p 00568000 00:00 28053222     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavcodec.so.58
27cb6000-27cb9000 rw-p 00569000 00:00 28053222     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavcodec.so.58
27cb9000-27e2f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
27e2f000-27fcc000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053279     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libSDL2-2.0.so.0
...
27fef000-27ff0000 rw-p 0002b000 00:00 5611687     /compat/linux/usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0
27ff0000-27ff2000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
27ff2000-27ffb000 r--s 00000000 00:00 5690110     /compat/linux/var/db/fontconfig/baaf0588-987a-403e-862d-91dad9fdf1d3-le32d4.cache-7
28000000-280c6000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053226     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavutil.so.56
280c6000-280c7000 r--p 0018c000 00:00 28053226     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libavutil.so.56
...
283a4000-283a5000 rw-p 0005e000 00:00 28053187     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/filesystem_stdio.so
283a5000-283a7000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
283a7000-283c2000 r--s 00000000 00:00 5690094     /compat/linux/var/db/fontconfig/43fc6bcb-3ff0-4115-b5a6-c89bb4cf5c37-le32d4.cache-7
28400000-2895d000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053197     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvideo.so
...
28a00000-28c10000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053216     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libicui18n.so
28c10000-28c1a000 rw-p 00420000 00:00 28053216     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libicui18n.so
28c1a000-28c1b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
28c1b000-28d05000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053208     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/vgui2_s.so
...
28d16000-28d7f000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 35578689     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libopenal.so.1.16.0
28d7f000-28d81000 r--p 000d2000 00:00 35578689     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libopenal.so.1.16.0
28d81000-28d82000 rw-p 000d4000 00:00 35578689     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20220802.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libopenal.so.1.16.0
28d82000-28d84000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
28d84000-28dde000 r--s 00000000 00:00 5690093     /compat/linux/var/db/fontconfig/7c25b85a-a43e-4613-8fd9-24b1712b0a30-le32d4.cache-7
28e00000-2996b000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053217     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libicuuc.so
2996b000-29976000 rw-p 016d4000 00:00 28053217     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libicuuc.so
29976000-2997a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
2997a000-299fa000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
29a00000-29d55000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053232     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvpx.so.6
29d55000-29d59000 r--p 006a8000 00:00 28053232     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvpx.so.6
29d59000-29d5a000 rw-p 006ac000 00:00 28053232     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libvpx.so.6
29d5a000-29d61000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
29d61000-29f2b000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053185     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/chromehtml.so
...
2a09e000-2a0e7000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 18269233     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/fakenm/libnm.so.0
2a0e7000-2a0e8000 r--p 00090000 00:00 18269233     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/fakenm/libnm.so.0
2a0e8000-2a0e9000 rw-p 00091000 00:00 18269233     /opt/steam-utils/lib32/fakenm/libnm.so.0
2a100000-2a121000 rw-p 001c8000 00:00 0 
.....
2a625000-2a7bc000 rw-p 006ed000 00:00 0 
2a7bc000-2a7fc000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053248     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libopenvr_api.so
2a7fc000-2a7fd000 r--p 0007e000 00:00 28053248     /usr/home/user/.steam/steProcess 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
Process 1913 failed to shm_open /u1001-ValveIPCSharedObj-Steam
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
src/common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (1063) : !"Collided with existing master response stream"
am/ubuntu12_32/libopenvr_api.so
2a7fd000-2a7fe000 rw-p 0007f000 00:00 28053248     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libopenvr_api.so
2a800000-2c747000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053203     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so
2c747000-2c748000 ---p 01f47000 00:00 28053203     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so
2c748000-2c805000 r--p 03e8e000 00:00 28053203     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so
2c805000-2c825000 rw-p 03f4b000 00:00 28053203     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so
2c825000-2c86a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
2c86a000-2c86b000 ---p 00045000 00:00 0 
2c86b000-2d06b000 rw-p 00046000 00:00 0 
2d100000-2d143000 rw-p 008db000 00:00 0 
...
2e400000-2e42e000 rw-p 01bdb000 00:00 0 
2e42e000-2e500000 ---p 01c09000 00:00 0 
2e600000-2ea97000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 28053205     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamservice.so
2ea97000-2eab6000 r--p 0092c000 00:00 28053205     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamservice.so
2eab6000-2eabb000 rw-p 0094b000 00:00 28053205     /usr/home/user/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamservice.so
2eabb000-2ead8000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
2ead8000-2ead9000 ---p 0001d000 00:00 0 
...
30d03000-30e03000 rw-p 02248000 00:00 0 
fbffe000-fffde000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 
fffde000-ffffe000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0           [stack]
ffffe000-fffff000 r-xs 00000000 00:00 0           [vdso]
Segmentation fault
$`


----------



## shkhln (Aug 22, 2022)

1. Make sure you don't have another Steam instance running (or, rather, hanging in some broken state) in background.
2. You could also try cleaning the _/compat/linux/dev/shm/_ directory.


----------



## gotdrip88 (Aug 23, 2022)

shkhln said:


> 1. Make sure you don't have another Steam instance running (or, rather, hanging in some broken state) in background.
> 2. You could also try cleaning the _/compat/linux/dev/shm/_ directory.


_/compat/linux/dev/shm/ is empty _
`$ cd /compat/linux/dev/shm/ 
$ ls
$`


----------



## gotdrip88 (Aug 24, 2022)

gotdrip88 said:


> _/compat/linux/dev/shm/ is empty _
> `$ cd /compat/linux/dev/shm/
> $ ls
> $`


It also reqeusts to be writable everytime i attemp after reboot


shkhln said:


> 1. Make sure you don't have another Steam instance running (or, rather, hanging in some broken state) in background.
> 2. You could also try cleaning the _/compat/linux/dev/shm/_ directory.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 25, 2022)

gotdrip88 said:


> It also reqeusts to be writable everytime i attemp after reboot


And? What did you do to mess something as basic as that?


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 5, 2022)

shkhln said:


> And? What did you do to mess something as basic as that?


i dont know


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 5, 2022)

still need help


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 11, 2022)

bump?


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 11, 2022)

bump


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 11, 2022)

You must be patient, the last bump is not even a day ago. If nothing more happens here, i recommend you to create a ticket in bugzilla for this port (although the maintainer is already responding here).


----------



## shkhln (Sep 11, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> If nothing more happens here, i recommend you to create a ticket in bugzilla for this port


That only works if the bug submitter knows how to reproduce the issue.


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 19, 2022)

bump


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## shkhln (Sep 20, 2022)

You should at least make an attempt at describing what apps you have installed (starting with the FreeBSD version) and what settings you have applied.


----------



## gotdrip88 (Sep 22, 2022)

shkhln said:


> You should at least make an attempt at describing what apps you have installed (starting with the FreeBSD version) and what settings you have applied.


i switched to gentoo


----------

